# ProClip iPod holder w/ cable attachment + Blitzsafe iPod car interface = kosher?



## martopg (Oct 25, 2002)

Has anyone used the ProClip "Padded Holder with Tilt Swivel for Cable Attachment" for any version of the iPod? This is what I'm talking about:








Version for my iPod (4g 20GB) here: http://www.proclipusa.com/?sec..._year=
I would like to know how well the cable holder works... I already have a ProClip without the cable attachment, and I want to know if the cable attachment is worth the upgrade...
Also, anyone know if the cable attachment works with the iPod connector on the Blitzsafe car interface? I have this one:








http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Need to know if that ProClip holder will work with the iPod connector on that. The holder says it is made for the original Apple iPod connector, but the connector on the Blitzsafe interface looks quite similar to the Apple one. Anyone done this? Perhaps the folks at Enfig could let me know?
Thanks!










_Modified by martopg at 12:08 AM 3-5-2006_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

that will work perfect as long as you buy the "oem ipod cable" compatable one
the belkin cable one doesn't have the right cable exit hole
it will make your ipod holder into a "dock" just like the dension ice link, but it will be less $$


----------



## martopg (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

I know someone else must have tried this... even if you have used it with the standard iPod cable, I would like to hear from you to see what you think.
If you have used it with the Blitzsafe adapter, even better. Do you guys at Enfig know anything about how well this works? You carry both products... maybe you could try it out and let me know?
Thanks!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (martopg)*

we had them on display at show and go here in NJ for people to see/ play with
the 651 proclip fits perfect withthe blixsafe plug, or the oem plug
it works great for holdng any of the "standard size" ipods
not so much with the nano, or mini 
(if you have the mini, use the dension cradle, however by doing so you'll loose your auto off feature when used with a blitzsafe interface)


----------



## martopg (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

Broke down and ordered it just now








I hope it will work well.


----------

